# Pin hole in fuel return line



## Chris67GTO (Jan 21, 2018)

Howdy folks,

Long time reader of this forum, first time poster. 67 GTO original A/C car. Been replacing things on it for a few years now and just put in a RobbMc pump last weekend. Ordered with return line option and replaced sending unit with return line. Come to find out the previous owner deleted and plugged the line due to a pinhole right before it crosses over the rear end. Now I'm back to plugging everything and would like to know what my options are without replacing the entire steel line (if any). I understand the importance of having the return line especially here in Houston to prevent vapor lock. Can I cut the line at the hole and install a compression union, or weld/ braze the hole closed? Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am not sure if you are joking or not "or weld/ braze the hole closed?" on a gas return line, but assume you have to be.

A compression fitting would work if you have the room to work the wrenches. Why not cut the line at the hole so you can use a high pressure rubber hose and two clamps? Assume the rest of the line is solid and not rusted.


----------

